

Debunking a 'hydrogen-powered' boat that claims to run on seawater - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/clean-technology/does-hydrogen-powered-luxury-boat-mig675-breaks-laws-physics.html

======
dlikhten
Interesting skepticism, but if you remember 4 years back a guy figured out how
to make a torch that is powered by seawater and when off, does not burn skin
(he lights up a metal ball in seconds, then turns off the torch and touches
the business end).

If you are at sea, no reason why his mechanism cannot create thrust given
unlimited supply of fuel.

~~~
qdog
Where is this miracle flashlight?

In my younger days, I thought that perhaps we would use solar power to split
water for this type of thing, but I think it takes more energy to do the water
splitting than hydrogen is produced. If the approach was to have a hydrogen
cell that was slowly filled with hydrogen by some constant low-power source,
that might work, but a tank with pure hydrogen of any quantity is a very
dangerous bomb.

~~~
yock
_a tank with pure hydrogen of any quantity is a very dangerous bomb._

That seems like a solvable problem to me. By limiting concentration, removing
oxygen, and investing heavily into rupture-resistant tanks, is it feasible
that the risk could be brought in line with other fuel storage standards?

~~~
ryandvm
I actually have a vehicle that is powered exclusively by a very efficient
hydrogen storage technique. It basically relies on a liquid that is made up of
long chain hydrocarbons. This makes the fuel source both very energy dense and
relatively stable.

~~~
sharkbot
Wow! The wonders of such a storage technique! Hopefully the production of this
liquid doesn't peak anytime soon... :)

